# Other stuff



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2008)

I got plants from Charles [in Central NY] and from Aoki that are perfect for my culturing habits [read excessive watering]. A papyrus plant and a African Violet type [Sinningia Pusilla]. The papyrus arrived pretty dessicated and I [unfortunately] put it into a sandy mix, and it languished. When I followed Charles' advice and put it into water it put out 2 new growths. ILOVEIT!!!! Ki's little sinningia is growing on moist sphagnum in a teeny plastic cup [from the pet store]. It's about 1" across and it flowers! I'm going to order about 5 more asap. I will post photos if I can.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 23, 2008)

> It's about 1" across and it flowers!



??? Pics please... Eric, since you like tiny interesting stuff like that, may I recommend you some sundews in your collection.. They are hardy and love being kept on the wet side...


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, we need some photos! I love violets and their kin... but they don't like me. Sinningia leucotricha is one of my favorites, but it suffered a horrible fate in my care.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2008)

As soon as I can I will post. I have a Platystele ortiziana in bloom; the flowers are so teeeeenie!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 24, 2008)

> I have a Platystele ortiziana in bloom; the flowers are so teeeeenie!



I can't believe people do actually grow platystele... So, are you gonna acquire podochilus and corybas next..? oke:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> As soon as I can I will post. I have a Platystele ortiziana in bloom; the flowers are so teeeeenie!



Awesome, we need photos!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2008)

Heh. I repotted the rest of the papyrus in some rich mix in a few different pots and soaked the heck out of it and it sat on a plastic tray on my kitchen floor (my repotting bench and workshop, only place with no carpeting). I didn't pay attention and a few days later the plants were looking pretty dry themselves! They really do like sitting in water no matter how moist the media is itself. Splash away, they will soak it all up. (hawaiian tree fern, hawaaaaaaaaiiian treeeeeee ferrrrrrn........) (subliminal messaging) 

Hey, you know, if you really like watering things, how about getting some watering setups each with a different species of sphaghum moss in it?! Hey, might sound funny but they float on water so I'm sure you could water to your heart's content. .......could always drain off a little water here and there from those tanks and use for your acidic-loving phrags and other orchids. Some native orchids will only grow in particular species of sphagnum, like southern twayblade will only grow in upstate ny in a certain reddish species of sphagnum, and not other lighter-colored ones. It could be a challenging hobby to collect them all! 

anyhow, good luck with your new plants


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> Awesome, we need photos!


Here you go. 
Mess o' gesneriads





Papyrus plant




Sinningia pusilla unfolding and if you look closely Platystele ortiziana flowers




small plants


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> I can't believe people do actually grow platystele... So, are you gonna acquire podochilus and corybas next..? oke:



The source I had in line for corybas in Singapore [a total stranger] must have been offended that I didn't want to send him money directly, so I didn't get any. 
If I could I'd get some and some cool zeuxines also.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 25, 2008)

Eric, you must really like using microscopes to observe your flowers... oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2008)

More platysteles, yes the flowers are the tiny orange dots, 2" pot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever happened to that plant eat'in critter you had??


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2008)

Turned out to be a mouse w/ a really fat butt! Unfortunately the run through the walls here; I put out traps but no luck. No further damage since I spotted her though.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2008)

She must of gotten the butt from your plants! Hope she doesn't return....


----------

